# Lelit Bianca, temperature probe leak?



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

On bringing up to temperature today, there was an abnormal amount of water in the drip tray. Opened up and there's a small leak from the temperature valve and a fizzle sound, like the valve isn't 100% tight . I've recently replaced both the safety and vacuum valves. Just some advice needed before I get stuck in.

Would you try to clean/reset or just replace? I'm not sure how prone to failure on a 2 year old machine they are

Replace level probes at the same time?

Anyone know where I can find these parts?


----------



## blankets (Feb 17, 2019)

Ok, tightened up and seems to have resolved for now.


----------

